# Fitting a small bar fridge & BBQ grill to a kayak



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Hi Guys,

The Cobra Fish n Dive Has a huge storage carrying capacity, I'm looking at a small marine BBQ grill and very small 12 volt fridge for the FnD running off the battery for the trolling motor.

If your out fishing for hours on end and get hungry you can do steak sandwiches or hamburgers while your out fishing and the fridge allows you to keep cold meat , sauce, onions and a few beers. The FnD is big and stable and I could keep plates , tongs, kitchen gear in a small plastic container inside the FnD hull.

Also if I'm running a 12 volt battery for my small portable travel fridge and trolling motor do you think I could run a 12 volt plug extention cord to run a small music player / speakers or power a small cheap portable laptop DVD player so I can watch movies whilst fishing.

I think I could build some platforms or shelves to deck out the Cobra Fish n Dive.

I think it would make fishing very comfortable ..

OK guys, This is just a wind up/ joke, but if any kayak could do it, a Cobra Fish n Dive be the one to do it.

Cheers

Shoota

PS. Just curious as to how many people saw the title and thought " What the F--- " is this crazy idiot doing, I'm betting there will be a few hits on the thread out of curiosity.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Is that you  flatjackbream :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Try again...










Read the whole thread, it's worth it.
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=36146


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

I seriously would put a little fridge on if I could, but powering it is the problem.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That's exactly what I'd like a fishing companion to out on THEIR kayak.


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

sbd said:


> Try again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO ............. That's just GOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

FFS you cant have a bar and grill without whacking in some neon lights as well. and a jukebox. and maybe a pool table


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

I just built a house, for all that fancy shiet.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Seriously now, without going into any of the safety aspects, if you want to cook, have you considered one of those cheap gas stoves that use butane canisters? Pick them up for about $20 and when they rust out just chuck 'em. I use one in the tinny for making Turkish style coffee to pamper old ethnic gentlemen.

As for the fridge, the concept is great but the BIGGEST downside I see is the cost if you capsize and your fridge goes swimming. 

What the hell, go all the way and install a nice shiny stripper pole in front if you're that way inclined :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Seriously now, without going into any of the safety aspects, if you want to cook, have you considered one of those cheap gas stoves that use butane canisters? Pick them up for about $20 and when they rust out just chuck 'em. I use one in the tinny for making Turkish style coffee to pamper old ethnic gentlemen.
> 
> As for the fridge, the concept is great but the BIGGEST downside I see is the cost if you capsize and your fridge goes swimming.
> 
> What the hell, go all the way and install a nice shiny stripper pole in front if you're that way inclined :lol: :lol:


Barrabundy you might be onto something , I could set up a Stripper pole on the front and rear of the Cobra Fish n Dive , put a hammock suspended between them, but still have a BBQ , Bar Fridge and 12 volt DVD player within an arms reach, a few rods out each side when I'm running the trolling motor, only problem is I would need a strip/ pole dancer who doesn't get sea sick, knows how to cook and crack me a tinny plus having good rowing arms in a G string incase I'm too drunk to paddle.

She would also need to be good at cleaning and filleting my catch.

I can't wait to pimp out this Cobra FnD

Shoota


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Barrabundy said:


> to pamper old ethnic gentlemen.


:shock: You pamper old ethnic gentlemen :shock:

:lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Shoota said:


> I could set up a Stripper pole on the front


Hobie already did that to a kayak....










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

FishinDan said:


> Shoota said:
> 
> 
> > I could set up a Stripper pole on the front
> ...


All you need is the dancing girls


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

FishinDan said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > to pamper old ethnic gentlemen.
> ...


Um....wrong choice of words wasn't it. I take my fil fishing and the coffee stops him getting too cranky.


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

What about the cappucino machine. Room for that too?


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> FishinDan said:
> 
> 
> > Barrabundy said:
> ...


:shock: You pamper old ethnic gentleman

Just curious, do you do this with a strip pole also,

I'm afraid to even ask what you wear.

Pole dancing Yak Gimp for ethnic gentleman creates a disturbing picture.

Shoota ( running scared from this thread)


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

Shoota said:


> I could set up a Stripper pole on the front and rear of the Cobra Fish n Dive , put a hammock suspended between them


Like this dude's done?


----------



## ifish1208 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yakass used a Cobb cooker to cook a roast dinner on the back of the kayak why he was paddling.
So im sure you could bbq as well, not sure on the fridge.

http://yakass.net/component/content/art ... -june-2010


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

sbd said:


> Try again...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No surprise it's a Malibu kayak


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

just went through that whole thread - funny


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Anybody ever considered a plush pile imitation leopard skin kayak seat done likes a pimps low rider. 
A couple of fluffy dice hanging from the top of their rods in a vertical rod holder

Sound Amplifiers pumping and mounted where your round access panels screw in.

Also anybody ever fitted an ash tray to their kayak for those who both smoke and love to get outdoors for fresh sea air and exercise.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Shoota said:


> Anybody ever considered a plush pile imitation leopard skin kayak seat done likes a pimps low rider.
> A couple of fluffy dice hanging from the top of their rods in a vertical rod holder
> 
> Sound Amplifiers pumping and mounted where your round access panels screw in.
> ...


Not really, but being able to browse akff on a big-arse LCD while out on the water would be noice.


----------



## Jords (Jun 22, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Shoota said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever considered a plush pile imitation leopard skin kayak seat done likes a pimps low rider.
> ...


Webcam with live feed for those of us not so lucky to be on the water?


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

That's unfortunately way too easy to setup....


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

HiRAEdd said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > Try again...
> ...


Good spotting, I hadn't even seen the kayak because of the clever camo paint job


----------



## goanywhere (Feb 22, 2011)

This is hillarious!

But on a more serious note... a nice small icebox would do the trick for a fridge. If you are going for a long trip, some dry ice covered by normal ice will keep it cold for up to a week in a good icebox if not opened too often.

As for the stove... a cartridge stove is the go.

What about a tray table for the dinner setting? Dunno about how to keep the candles lit though if the wind comes up. :?


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

Have you seen pictures of people driving golf balls off a small patch of imitation grass whilst on ships and you see the golf ball go out to see eg Luxery Liners or merchant ships.

Imagine a small fake grass patch with T so you can practice driving golf balls off the front of your kayak whilst fishing , Imagine a new marketing gimmick for Cobra Kayaks eg.

New "Cobra Golf n Fish" a stable kayak platform where you can practice driving golf balls standing up (91 cm width) when fishing off shore, perhaps this is something I will have to try, just to say it can be done.

If I do try it I will post the clip online or utube.

Cheers

Shoota


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

A surf launch is an easier way to drive balls off your kayak.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Shoota said:


> Imagine a small fake grass patch with T so you can practice driving golf balls off the front of your kayak whilst fishing


It could double as a doggy toilet.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

if it could be done, i would only do it on a Pro Angler


----------



## wearebeingwatched (Jan 31, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Shoota said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever considered a plush pile imitation leopard skin kayak seat done likes a pimps low rider.
> ...


A telly would be good so I could watch all my fav fishing shows


----------



## Shoota (May 8, 2011)

If I were to run a TV. off my yak I would only be able to go 10-15 meters off shore as I wouldn't have enough a long enough extension cord to get a decent distance off shore.

Unless.......................... You have room for a generator


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Somone has seen this thread and provided:

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=MB3594

PS mines here!


----------

